# Solved: Cannot scan to shared folder file using Canon MF4690



## SnappyTom

Hello,

I have a Canon ImageClass MF4690 Printer/Fax/Copier/Scanner installed on a small network connected to 2 computers operating Windows XP Pro SP2 by means of a hardwired LinkSys router. The computers operate Norton Internet Security 2007 and seem to be running fine.

The printer works fine for the most part, except that I cannot get it to send a scanned file to a shared folder on a targeted computer. [I once got this to work, then it stopped.] I get a nonspecific Canon error message--message 0735. I can however scan to a file placed on a USB memory stick plugged directly into the printer.

The shared folder is properly set up on the target computer and can be seen and used by the other computer. The 2 computers and the printer are all setup with fixed StaticIPs appropriately (this was needed instead of using DHCP in order to allow the printer to communicate properly for printing and to allow remote UI management of the printer, which expects a fixed IP address).

I am guessing this is some kind of subtle network, NetBEUI, or SMB configuration problem. I've read the manual carefully, but it does not show all the details needed for configuration of this feature. I have spoken to tech support several times about this but they were unable to resolve the problem. Has anyone used this or a similar Canon multifunction printer and actually configured this scan to computer file capability correctly?

Thank you


----------



## TerryNet

I always get suspicious when I see things like "cannot get it to send a scanned file to a shared folder" and "Norton Internet Security" in the same post. 

Before looking at the scanner I'd be looking at

a) If using Advanced File Sharing are permissions set properly for the scanner to create a file?

b) If using Simple File Sharing is the folder set not only for sharing but also to "allow network users to write"?

c) Is Norton blocking this?


----------



## SnappyTom

Thank you for responding TerryNet

File Sharing:
I'm using Advanced File Sharing
Tools > Folder Options > Use Simple File Sharing is unchecked.

Are permissions set properly for the scanner to create a file?
The "Share this folder" option for the designated share name and folder is checked and share permissions allow Everyone to Change and Read (but not Full Control). The other computer can share files using this share name and folder.

c) Is Norton blocking this?

I have tried rebooting the computer under the direction of the Canon TS folks preventing Norton IS from running. To do this, he specified that I use MSCONFIG.EXE and specified (if I remember this correctly--its been a while) that I select "Disable All Services", then reboot. After this, the problem with the Canon persisted. I took his word for it, that this defeats Norton IS.


----------



## TerryNet

I know almost nothing about Advanced File Sharing so please excuse this "dumb" question: Does "allow Everyone to Change and Read" include the permission to create a new file?

Norton is pretty persistent. In addition to the test you've already done I suggest booting into SAFE mode with networking.


----------



## SnappyTom

Thanks TerryNet,

Must shut down for now but will explore your question and follow your suggestion tomorrow.


----------



## SnappyTom

Well, TerryNet, as you suspected, there was a network file sharing issue after all. I found that my 2 computers were not fully file sharing, something that has inexplicably newly appeared. This may related to a Norton automatic upgrade, but also likely related to my apparently erroneously specifying as the Canon printer SMB server the name of my target computer [apparently this field expects a unique name designating the Canon printer, not the target computer's name]. I changed this name, and also reset the Norton Firewall and did some other tweaks and checks and reboots. After confirming that the network shares were all working properly between the computers, the Canon can now scan to a computer file as desired.

PC Magazine said "Can't scan to a PC over a network" with this printer, so I'm not too surprised that configuring this inadequately documented capability is presenting some challenges. But it is possible after all.

Thank you for giving me the direction for solving this.


----------



## TerryNet

Glad you got it all sorted out and glad that my guesses were of some help. Good going.


----------



## SnappyTom

I have had an inquiry in this forum for more details on how to solve this problem. Here are my notes, modified to exclude private information:

I have had an inquiry in this forum for more details on how to solve this problem. Here are my notes, modified to exclude private information:

PROBLEM: CANNOT scan at MFP to file placed in computer folder via network address:

SUCCESSFUL WORKING SOLUTION:

Note that the printer and the computers have all been configured with STATIC IPs. This was essential for several reasons previously mentioned. This must be done with both computer and printer.

FILE SHARING
In Windows Explorer:
For folder X:\Temp 
Sharing Tab > Share This Folder = Yes
Share Name: <YourShareName>
Permission: include Change and Read for Everyone

Using RemoteUI (http://192.168.1.200/):
[This is the static IP for the printer]

DEVICE/Network / TCPIP / Change / SMB Server Settings:
Use SMB Client = ON (was Off)
Server: <YourComputerName>
Workgroup Name: <YourWorkgroupName>

Speed Dial Addresses:
Number 02
Address Name: <YourAddressName> (this is the printer's name for this address which you assign)
Protocol: SMB
Host Name: 192.168.1.100 
[This is a static IP address for the computer which you must assign,
using IP avoids WINS and DHCP problems but will need to chg PRN]
File Path: <YourShareName> [this is the share name established above. It may simply be blank]
User Name: <YourComputerLogonUserName>
User PWD: <YourComputerLogonPassword>

Press SEND/FAX until LCD displays E-MAIL:B&W
Press O2 to select address
Press Start
Press Ok (to select LTR size)
At "End Scanning" press OK

If error, check IPCONFIG on target computer and adjust IP address PRN

How to get computer name:
My Computer > Properties > Computer Name = <YourComputerName>
My Computer > Properties > Computer Name > Change > More > NETBIOS Computer Name = <YourComputerName>
(the latter version is for compatibility w older devices)

Note discrepancy in manual:
p. 6-34 implies one can use Host and share names for sending data, yet sending data does not list these as options, just use of an IP address or URL


----------

